# Weekend pheasant pics (and one sharptail!)



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Pics from my weekend with my father. We went near minot area. Our dog did pretty well. I need to switch what I am shooting though, it did some major damage on two birds.

Oh yeah, I was almost killed by a giant momma moose and her calf that came crashing through a shelter belt 20 feet in front of me, lol. Luckily it they didn't see me as they were running from my father on the other side. No pics of the moose, too busy crapping my pants.

Also, I shot the heads completely off TWO pheasants. MY new nickname is "Face off" because I blew their faces right off. I got my first grouse too. I had a LOT of fun.

2nd from the left, no head.

























The next day, cut short from a twisted ankle, notice no head on one of these too.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Cool story!



94NDTA said:


> I need to switch what I am shooting though, it did some major damage on two birds.


Let me take a guess....3" mags, 2 shot steel, close range?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow! The sharpie at left has almost more coloration than the juvie at right! Nice when they crow as they fly. Looks like fun. Let the birds get up a bit more before you shoot, that'll keep you from having hamburger on your hands.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

griffman said:


> Cool story!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 3/4 6 shot close range.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

What kind of hunting dog is that?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

English Setter. She did awesome too.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

More pics from this year, might as well bunch them up instead of create a new thread

Buddies first pheasants ever. He just got back from Iraq, so his aim was right on :wink: 








Hows this for a cutting board, lol








Here is one that we got that had a good size tail and spurs








He was a little excited, lol. Crappy cell phone pics.








Another one.








This is the third one this year I shot the head off. I need to stop hunting with a full choke, lol.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice pics Face off!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Last day of the year!!!


















Notice anything strange in this pic?









Look at the end of the knife.









Another ones that got skimmed right up the belly.


----------

